# Cant believe I found a 1938 Elgin Twin!



## azbug-i (Dec 6, 2016)

I never find anything like this in town and swore this kind of stuff wasn't around. but it is! got into a bidding frenzie on craigslist but the guy let me take it for one of the higher offers anyway haha.

I don't know much about these yet, but it was still cool to get! Im out of work right now and so its gonna have to sit. anyone want to help me identify/locate what it needs to be finished, namely the rear fender and wheels, maybe seat and post? let me know!

Im going back for what he thinks is the front fender brace, but he doesn't have the original back fender or wheels anymore. he gave me a finned Higgins rear hub with it too. its primer grey which is a little odd. he said he blasted and primered it 20 years ago.

Here are some pics!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice pick!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks nice and straight.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice snag Amanda. I don't think the Twin was introduced until '38 though. V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 6, 2016)

Ah ok. He called it a 36. I wouldnt know haha ill change it to 38

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice find. They are still out there. It just depends on how much time you have to look.


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 6, 2016)

Amanda, didn't build them until 1938.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah got it keith 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 6, 2016)

*Nice Score,Perhaps this will tide ya over until the Swiss Shom comes through with his end of the DEAL.Keep da faith girl ,,Now hear!!
All The Best To Ya!!!Rudy C*


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 6, 2016)

awesome!


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 6, 2016)

I've got these if you want.
I imagine the guts from that Higgins hub should fit in this one. 
The cost to you, ZERO! 
Message me your address if you want them.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 6, 2016)

Wish I never sold mine-  great find 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice find congrats


----------



## iswingping (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice score!  Coming up for the Saturday ride?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2016)

Way to go Amanda!!


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 7, 2016)

iswingping said:


> Nice score!  Coming up for the Saturday ride?



I might try to make it up there yeah. Life has been a little crazy still!

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Here are a few pics of the one I just sold. Should give you a pretty good idea of what you should be looking for. V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you shawn 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Esteban32696 (Dec 7, 2016)

GREAT SCORE !!


----------



## abqpropguy (Dec 8, 2016)

Congratulations on your find!!! I found a Twin a couple of years ago. I am not sure what year it is....but I love it!! 

Here is a pic as I found it (the front wheel was there....just not in the photo)






And a photo after I restored it.





Good luck with it!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 8, 2016)

Killer find!  It looks amazing! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 10, 2016)

its a 1939 per the serial number
and a friend on here has a rear fender for me and hopefully a front fender brace, too!
I'm on my way to completing it.


----------



## That bike guy (Dec 10, 2016)

Coo bike


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 13, 2016)

Look to have found wheels and the remaining fender and braces!! And maybe grips


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2016)

Amanda, are you looking for Elgin torpedo grips? If so try Jim ( rideahiggins). His grips are top notch and I use these on all of my Elgins.

http://thecabe.com/forum/posts/655354/


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah i am looking for those!!  and I messaged him a few days ago. He said when he gets back home he will look to see if he has a set for me 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 13, 2016)

abqpropguy said:


> Congratulations on your find!!! I found a Twin a couple of years ago. I am not sure what year it is....but I love it!!
> 
> Here is a pic as I found it (the front wheel was there....just not in the photo)
> 
> ...




I would say this bike is customized and not restored. Good job bringing it back to life


----------



## Nashman (Dec 13, 2016)

Very cool bike. I restored a '41 Twin Bar about 30 years ago that I bought up at the Hershey PA. flea market. They are a really unusual bike to ride, and "eye candy" for sure. I sold it a couple of years ago locally to a good home, but I miss it! Have fun!!  Bob


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 13, 2016)

great looking ride!


----------



## abqpropguy (Jan 1, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> I would say this bike is customized and not restored. Good job bringing it back to life




Yes....customized!! I absolutely love it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks....


----------

